

Nature ENCODE: explore thematic threads among 30 ENCODE papers - SlipperySlope
http://www.nature.com/encode/#/threads

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"ENCODE, the Encyclopedia of DNA Elements, is a project funded by the National
Human Genome Research Institute to identify all regions of transcription,
transcription factor association, chromatin structure and histone modification
in the human genome sequence. Thanks to the identification of these functional
elements, 80% of the components of the human genome now have at least one
biochemical function associated with them. This expansive resource of
functional annotations is already providing new insights into the organization
and regulation of our genes and genome."

What used to be called Junk DNA is not junk but rather millions of switches
that contextually control the expression of proteins by the other 1% of DNA.
ENCODE is working this all out.

